# Blade style rest question



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

If you keep your grip relaxed and have your bow balanced so that it doesn't flop the rest upward when fired, you shouldn't see any vane contact at all.

It is rarely a problem...but you can easily check it with powder.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

SEC said:


> I have shot a fall away rest for several years and am switching to a blade style rest (probably a Pro Tuner) for the upcoming outdoor target season.
> 
> My question deals with tuning the bow when using a blade rest.
> 
> ...


 I have shot the tuner with the vane down on the blade & it still went into the X

If you still have reservations about it , check out the 3D/target head or the new springy for total clearance


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Like Sarge said you shouldn't have any issues with getting little or no vane contact once setup correctly. I have shot arrows with the cock vane down across a Tuner blade and they still go in the dot. I shoot Nanos also.

Set it up with the correct vane and tune to a slight nock high left tear and you will be golden. By slight I mean VERY slight just barely not a bullet hole.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

IMHO, the thought that you MUST have TOTAL and ABSOLUTE vane/feather clearance off of a launcher blade is pure bunk. People will spend hours trying for this, and never get it. My thoughts are that you also need arrow guidance and if you go to too narrow of a blade to get this total and absolute clearance, even a slight mistake on your part can lead to a "skidder". You gotta remember, a launcher blade is NOT a 'shoot-thru' or a fallaway setup...it is a shoot around arrow rest...so some contact with something is inevitable, plain and simple. This is precisely why a lot of shooters tune to a nock high left tear of 1/4" to 1/2" at 11 o'clock and then go out and group tune at short and again at long distance.

Like Kade said above...get proper NOCK ALIGNMENT on ALL of your shafts and make sure they stay there. The key is, if you have contact, that it be minimal and CONSISTENT, as in the same for every shaft in your inventory.

People will spend hours trying for a bullet hole, when much of the time a slightly nock left and high tear will yield more forgiveness and tight grouping! The puzzling part is that I rarely see anyone, even archery shop personnel that will check the paper tear for every arrow in their quiver or set of arrows! To me, it is a no-brainer to check every single arrow so that all of them give you a consistent paper tear....be it perfect or not so perfect.....it will at least be the same.

Move forward or back a few feet, and that "bullet hole" can quickly be completely different......the proof is in the forgiveness and the grouping and consistency that the "tune" is giving you.
To me, bragging about a "perfect bullet hole" thru paper is meaningless if the results down in the target are mediocre or wild and inconsistent.
field14 (Tom D0


----------



## canse (Sep 9, 2008)

Just listen to Field 14. This should be a sticky


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

One other thing to consider is the blade will flex as the arrow is released. Depending on the blade thickness, the arrow will push the blade down and away providing clearance. Too stiff of a blade and it may not move enough or may kick back up hitting the arrow.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Look at the old springy rest they never had ABSOLUTE vane/feather clearance and some of the best pros used that rest back in the day


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

redman said:


> Look at the old springy rest they never had ABSOLUTE vane/feather clearance and some of the best pros used that rest back in the day


Yep. Nearly all of my lifetime personal best scores, including 60X-300's, perfect 450 Vegas (41X best), 300 Vegas (28X best), and field/hunter scores (557 best on both) were shot with aluminum 1714's and a 10 oz BPE springie rest. The key? Simple...NOCK ALIGNMENT and tuning that to where all the shafts had exactly the same nock alignment and CONTACT...cuz the springie was obviously a shoot around arrow rest. I actually had to have a 'ping' from the arrow rest in order to get it right....If the arrow rest didn't 'ping', then the groups sucked.

Consistent, and minimal contact, but contact just the same.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## grassypeak (Feb 9, 2011)

Can I use helical feathers off of a spring steel rest? what about veins?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

grassypeak said:


> Can I use helical feathers off of a spring steel rest? what about veins?


Yes you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

